# atv et alias



## ipascm (12 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 

j'ai un apple TV et un syno 209. Je lis ça et la que l'on peut faire pointer dans itunes, la librairie sur un alias (qui redirige vers un dossier du synology). 

Cela aurait pour conséquence d'accèder directement l'apple TV sur le syno sans passer par l'imac.

Est ce vrai que cela fonctionne? Est-ce seulement valable en mode partagé?

Evidemment, cela induit que l'apple TV n'est pas jailbreackée et que le contenu est compatible uniquement dans les formats de l'apple TV???

merci par avance pour vos retours.


----------

